# Looking for glass canopy to fit a 45gal 36"x12" acquarium



## anthonyjd81 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been searching around for glass canopies, but because of the odd shape for my tank, it's proving to be a little more difficult than I expected. 

For my 45gal 36"x12" aquarium, has anyony seen a one piece glass canopy or will I need to buy 2 pieces that are 18"x12"? I want to make sure I consider the plastic strip size for my filter access. 

Thanks for any help or suggestions to products!


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

do you mean glass hoods??? a canopy is the big wodden piece that goes on top...glass lids just sit on the frame of the tank....here's what you need for your 45G

Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Versa-Tops

the 36" is $25.99


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

He will probably want the 36" Versa top that is $25.99. 
*36" Versa-Top* 30 gallon / 40H 35-1/8" x 9-1/2" The plastic piece will get him to about 12" front to back.


----------



## anthonyjd81 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. The one I think you are referring to in particular is the 36" versa-top which is 35-1/8" x 9-1/2". This leaves a 2.5" gap that is not covered. Is this were the vinyl strip comes into play, although the vinyl strip is only 2" so that still leaves a 1/2" opening.

The other 36" x 18" versa-top would be too big.

By the way, my tank does have a center brace so I could do halves instead of 1 large piece if needed.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

When you factor in the lip on the front and back that would make up that 1/2" you would be short. I use two 24" Versa tops on my 55g. It's 9 1/2" plus the 2" plastic which is 11 1/2" My tank is wider than that but the lip on the frame that the tops sits on makes up for that and it's completely closed off with glass tops on it. even a small gap is better than a wide open top


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I use the exact same on my tank as Harri....

you might run into two problems...
1. i dunno if I've ever seen 18" x 9.5" (plus plastic would be 12") glass tops
2. if you buy one 36" piece, you may run into problems with the hood sitting flush on the aquarium the brace sits up at all....


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mean Harri said:


> When you factor in the lip on the front and back that would make up that 1/2" you would be short. I use two 24" Versa tops on my 55g. It's 9 1/2" plus the 2" plastic which is 11 1/2" My tank is wider than that but the lip on the frame that the tops sits on makes up for that and it's completely closed off with glass tops on it. even a small gap is better than a wide open top


+1 on that so keep that in mind when measuring. and the rear part you'd wanna use the plastic strip so you can cut wherever your power sully/ filter etc runs into the tank. Here's the 1's I use https://www.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemID=15929016

Your tank sounds pretty standard sized to me. Other alternative (but not much cheaper, at least for TN prices) will be buying a sheet plexi glass.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the center brace raised above the inner lip of the tank at all? That's the only reason I see not to use the standard 36" glass canopy.


----------

